
A farewell message from the Bop.fm founders - oms1005
http://blog.bop.fm/2015/10/the-music-never-stops-on-bop-until-now/
======
dev1n
Why did LifeLock purchase a music streaming service (not really a music
streaming service but kinda sorta)?

~~~
RyJones
reads like an aqui-hire.

------
peterkrieg
YC S13

